# Head lamp lighting bolt r35 - conversion



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Evening, 

It's been a little while since I've been on here, and its still a great forum for sharing information and networking. After 4 years my Angel Eye conversion, is starting to become a tad reliable, in terms of connection and fitment. I've decided to go for the GT-R R35 Lightning Bolt 2015 Headlight. They are about and I'm seeking where I could purchase these, they seem to range from £1400-£2500 without fitting. Any ideas of purchasing these items, and if purchasing OEM versions from the US, are to be avoided. 

Many thanks, 

Spiceykam


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Litchfields and JM-Imports sell the updated lights.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We sell them too

Just pm

From memory £1450 for the pair


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

spiceykam said:


> *and if purchasing OEM versions from the US, are to be avoided. *


Well, I am not an expert on the R35 Nissan GT-R's but I have seen many Folks over time fall fowl of buying cheaper brand new headlights _(Mk3 Golf as a good example)_ from places like the USA or Canada only to have their vehicle then cause issues for an MOT because the item they have bought is for a *LHD* vehicle and cannot really be altered properly to suit their Own *RHD* European version of this brand/make of car!

JM2PW!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

matty32 said:


> We sell them too
> 
> Just pm
> 
> From memory £1450 for the pair



Matty is that for a pair of 2015 lights all in, retro fit no additional mods needed??


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

TABZ said:


> Matty is that for a pair of 2015 lights all in, retro fit no additional mods needed??


That's a good price if true, thought they were £3k?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Surely that price is in Japan which means at least shipping, import duty and vat.

If not, I'd take a set now.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

At £1450 I would too.
The cheapest I've seen them for here in the UK are from Kream Development at circa £2k


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

matty32 please do confirm price because if that is genuinely your price for these then I could well be interested! As TABZ said, the cheapest I've been quoted thus far is just under £2k from KREAM too.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd be up for a set too. Group buy anyone?


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm keen I got quoted 2,750


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I'd be up for a set too. Group buy anyone?



Probably worth contacting Kash at Kream as I'm sure he ran a group buy previously and is generally very helpful over on the B35.

I'm assuming Matty's lack of response means his price doesn't include shipping, tax etc


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would be in for a group buy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive actually been away, and i cannot check all threads on GTROC.

those in the 35 area i do rarely view to be honest.

sure, i can sort a group buy.

can you leave this with me, and il post up later tonight.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we are checking prices with nissan, to ensure we have an accurate price.

will update when we do.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Assuming they come from Japan, can you confirm they are UK compatible without modification.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant confirm that, we just supply the parts.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

A check of the part numbers against Nissan GB parts might reveal a common part number between japan and the UK, or not as the case may be.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have the prices , so will just now work out the best price we can do.

they are over £1k per side tho, just looking at what ive recieved.

my japanese isnt great! but miguels is 100% better!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Karl installed a UK set into a my11 and stock had an 6 port connector whereas the my14 had an 8 port connection, some modification was obviously required

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

So not the £1450 initially qouted Matty....sort you maths out lol.

Anyway I'm interested in this and as such I will ask Kash to see what he can do for us, unless Rocky or David are reading this and can maybe get the ball rolling for us 35 owners.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Checked with nissan japan .

Each light is £1360 or if bought as a pair they are £2310

That's delivered to your door price and all items are brand new


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

If these were around the £1500 or lower price bracket I'd be up for this but £2k is just too much! I may go down the route of the halo ring mod you can do, they look pretty good and a much, much lower cost too! lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't help the fact on what nissan charge

Plus the 8% tax rate in japan 

Internal shipping 

Plus freight (quite heavy for lights)

New r33&34 lights are far more expensive 

PM if you want a set but they are not 1k


----------

